# Let's talk batteries...



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Okay so I have about an hour drive home and last night I was jamming pretty hard during my ride. This morning I go to start my car (2016 Mazda 6) and I get an error message about unable to recognize FOB. So I go inside and grab the spare. Same thing. Quick google search and check voltage only to find 8.5 volts. I hook the charger and it starts right up! Battery is an Interstate from Costco about a year old that was bought without the demands of a system.

So I'm thinking AGM and need size 35. Any thought's on these:

Diehard Platinum AGM - 650CCA - $215 Advance Auto
Duracell Platinum AGM - 800CCA - $160 Sam's
Optima Red/Yellow (forgot the CCA's) - $200/$250
Northstar NSB-AGM35 - 740CCA - $297

Or any others I should be aware of? The Northstar is almost twice as much as the Duracell but at this point I'm so deep in it really doesn't matter but not looking to throw money away either. I have no plans of upgrading the alternator and am powering JL XD600/6 (50 amps) & XD1000/5 (80 amps). Thoughts? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Helix (Dec 1, 2020)

DaveG said:


> Okay so I have about an hour drive home and last night I was jamming pretty hard during my ride. This morning I go to start my car (2016 Mazda 6) and I get an error message about unable to recognize FOB. So I go inside and grab the spare. Same thing. Quick google search and check voltage only to find 8.5 volts. I hook the charger and it starts right up! Battery is an Interstate from Costco about a year old that was bought without the demands of a system.
> 
> So I'm thinking AGM and need size 35. Any thought's on these:
> 
> ...


Go lithium


----------



## JaySea20 (Jun 21, 2020)

Miguel runs about the same power off a Yellow top. And Ive been amazed at how long our tuning sessions can last.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

JaySea20 said:


> Miguel runs about the same power off a Yellow top. And Ive been amazed at how long our tuning sessions can last.


Thought he had a Northstar?


----------



## JaySea20 (Jun 21, 2020)

DaveG said:


> Thought he had a Northstar?


Nope. Its a yellow top


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

NorthStar or odyssey and it’s not even close IMO. I wouldn’t buy them from Amazon though. Get them somewhere they come factory fresh imo. I have an Odyssey Agm2 group 31 in my truck with 1165 CCA & 205AH Reserve. It’s the exact same as the northstar pro group 31 batteries. Odyssey actually bought northstar agm out last year and they’re teamed up on the rest to my understanding


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I did some research on agm batteries earlier this year for my Duramax. Diesels run dual batteries with high cranking amps due to the high compression, and they are hard on batteries. So of the four you have listed, imo, the Northstar is the best of the bunch. On a couple of the Duramax forums there are a surprising amount of guys that think the Duracell is one of the best buys. In my search I narrowed it down to the Northstar, XS power and AC Delco. I wanted Northstar, but ended up with AC Delco due to availability.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Clvol1255 said:


> NorthStar or odyssey and it’s not even close IMO. I wouldn’t buy them from Amazon though. Get them somewhere they come factory fresh imo. I have an Odyssey Agm2 group 31 in my truck with 1165 CCA & 205AH Reserve. It’s the exact same as the northstar pro group 31 batteries. Odyssey actually bought northstar agm out last year and they’re teamed up on the rest to my understanding


Didn't think about Odyssey. 675 CCA vs 740 with the Northstar and looks like I can get it for around $225. So about $72 difference. Odyssey over Northstar?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Odyssey owns northstar and the odyssey extreme group 35 (p1400) is model number I believe has 840 CCA if I remember correctly. Odyssey extreme or northstar pro I’d almost guarantee will last you the life of your car or will be warrantied before you have to buy another. Just my experience with these two batteries... buy once cry once lol


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Sorry the odyssey extreme is actually pc1400 for the Group 35 and has 820 CCA and 125AH reserve. The northstar pro 35 should have exact same specs. I’d just go with the one you can get the best deal on at the moment


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Clvol1255 said:


> Odyssey owns northstar and the odyssey extreme group 35 (p1400) is model number I believe has 840 CCA if I remember correctly. Odyssey extreme or northstar pro I’d almost guarantee will last you the life of your car or will be warrantied before you have to buy another. Just my experience with these two batteries... buy once cry once lol


It appears you are correct. On the Odyssey web site it selects the ODP-AGM 35 for around $250. It doesn't show the one you mentioned. On the Autozone site it selects the 35-PC1400T which sells for about the same as the Northstar. And I have learned to buy once cry once - but only recently!


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

DaveG said:


> It appears you are correct. On the Odyssey web site it selects the ODP-AGM 35 for around $250. It doesn't show the one you mentioned. On the Autozone site it selects the 35-PC1400T which sells for about the same as the Northstar. And I have learned to buy once cry once - but only recently!


I’d type in odyssey extreme group 35 or northstar pro group 35 then skim through to see your best deal. A lot of places that carry them are offering 10% off at the moment store wide which isn’t a lot but beats nothing. Very good batteries man. You’ll be able to feel the difference when you crank them in the Mazda 6. Great reputation in the overlanding community too which have tons of accessories and audio equipment usually. Possibly overkill to some but if it keeps me from being stranded somewhere in the cold of no telling where when it happens I’ll pay a tad extra for the extra beef and power


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have northstar in the front and lithium in the back. Works great!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

So generally with a loaded electrical (2.5kw of audio load), we’re going to want to use AGM’s? My lead acid battery is dead too, after 1.5 years of service. Planning on buying an AGM battery to replace it.


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Okay as someone who worked in multiple auto parts stores and has seen the spec sheets on a lot of batteries I can tell you right now there is only 4 Battery companies in the US and 6 total in the World.

There is only 4 battery companies in the US and 6 total worldwide. You would be surprised who makes what batteries. A lot of them are the exact same just a different label on them. Put it this way...people see Walmart Batteries in their Everstart Maxx line and think "oh its garbage it is a Walmart"...Nope made by Johnson Controls as is a ton of other batteries. I have 3 years on my 65N which is for North as they have a S for South and warmer climates...and in 3 years in -20 degrees I can go out there and start it up without an issue. It doesn't struggle, it doesn't start slow vs the Interstate that was brand new in there. Yes there is different levels and the cheaper ones don't get as good of quality components but overall 4 makers in the US and 6 total in the World. 

Also someone else I know on another forum asked me this as well and this was my response to it.

As I said some get better components that is evident in every industry. As someone who worked at multiple dealerships including Polaris, 2 semi-truck places and probably 4 or 5 different auto parts stores all as a Manager or Asst. Manager...I went whoever offered the most. I got to see the lists from all 4 companies multiple times.

And of course AGM is better if you can afford, but once again some as we all know..Some AGM batteries are better then others. Odyssey is a great AGM but isn't known that much in the car audio world. 

Optimas however are not, people flock to them because of the name. I've seen them cut in half before by the battery guy's when they would come to try and offer their stuff. Everyone used to bring that kind of stuff to show "Oh look at this and how good the components are"..Optimas always looked like garbage.

FYI Duralast Batteries are made by Johnson Controls . As is Diehard and a few others.

Northstar is made by Energizer now iirc as of 2019. I remember talking to an old friend of mine and hearing about this around April iirc. I would double check though. Energizer also makes Odyssey as well that I know for a fact.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I do know that Odyssey bought Northstar out last year or early this year. Can’t say I disagree with anything else you’ve said but in my experience the Odyssey Extreme and Northstar Pro have been tried and true for me and nothing but great. Makes sense if odyssey is built by energizer as their batteries say “Enersys” on them. One lasted me 8 years before I sold my armada and now I’ve got one I’ve been using for 3 years and never missed a beat with it. I run an AB Mosconi pro 700ish watt amp after efficiency amp and a JL audio HD 600/4 with many LED lights in my truck with a couple of switch panels from blue sea systems and a red arc tow pro elite brake controller. That said I’m not an SPL listener nor do I compete. I listen at moderately loud volumes though but more toward SQ in my audio build


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Odyssey was owned by Energizer with Northstar now being part of their products. Happened in early 2019 iirc. There was even a press release on it. ICR if they owned them before. As I said so many companies own several labels. Many of them are just a different name or label. Of course some have better components vs the other ones. With my Everstart Maxx...Johnson Controls same battery as the Diehard they sell for more. I have had no issues it is not an AGM of course but I have no need for that right now. In Northern Wisconsin it can be -20 out in the morning and it starts right up with no battery tender having been on it. I have one of course because who wouldn't around this area that would be stupid. But I always do that test a couple times right when it gets that cold to make sure it is still working like it should in the - values we get in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep thought so. I've had arguments with people who claimed "oh every battery company is independent and they are not made by the same 4 companies. Their is around 40 or 50 different companies all with different owners" lol Sure there is! Just like rebuilt car parts. Same thing there is only around or there used to be between 8-10 companies. Many of the parts are the same rebuilders just a different label on them,lol.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Coolhand20th said:


> Okay as someone who worked in multiple auto parts stores and has seen the spec sheets on a lot of batteries I can tell you right now there is only 4 Battery companies in the US and 6 total in the World.
> 
> There is only 4 battery companies in the US and 6 total worldwide. You would be surprised who makes what batteries. A lot of them are the exact same just a different label on them. Put it this way...people see Walmart Batteries in their Everstart Maxx line and think "oh its garbage it is a Walmart"...Nope made by Johnson Controls as is a ton of other batteries. I have 3 years on my 65N which is for North as they have a S for South and warmer climates...and in 3 years in -20 degrees I can go out there and start it up without an issue. It doesn't struggle, it doesn't start slow vs the Interstate that was brand new in there. Yes there is different levels and the cheaper ones don't get as good of quality components but overall 4 makers in the US and 6 total in the World.
> 
> ...


Who makes batteries for Canadian Tire?


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting topic.

Typically, how long do the expensive AGM batteries last ?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve owned two Odyssey extreme batteries and one North Star pro. The first I bought was for a Nissan Armada and it lasted me 8 years and was still on it when I sold it. I’ve got an odyssey extreme in my current daily driver Toyota Tacoma and it’s been running strong no issues whatsoever for the 3 years I’ve owned it and I’ve got a Nissan Pathfinder with a North Star pro in it that’s been running strong for about 6 years. I will also say that I’ve had an autocraft agm battery that lasted me around 4 years with no issues in another vehicle


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Jaloosk said:


> Who makes batteries for Canadian Tire?



Made in India it looks like by Caldyne 

A good list for all Battery Makers. It gets updated quite a bit.






Lead-Acid Battery Manufacturers and Brand Names List 2022


Car & Deep Cycle battery hyperlinks to manufacturer's Web sites, brand names & private labeling, and replacement selectors & fitment guides.



jgdarden.com


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Clvol1255 said:


> I’ve owned two Odyssey extreme batteries and one North Star pro. The first I bought was for a Nissan Armada and it lasted me 8 years and was still on it when I sold it. I’ve got an odyssey extreme in my current daily driver Toyota Tacoma and it’s been running strong no issues whatsoever for the 3 years I’ve owned it and I’ve got a Nissan Pathfinder with a North Star pro in it that’s been running strong for about 6 years


Wow. That's good lifetimes for batteries. Where do you live - what climate ?
And how much was the one for the Taco ? I drive a Nissan Frontier so they're probably really similar batteries.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Like Coolhand said, there are only a few manufacturers, most of the batteries you find are the same battery with a different sticker. Johnson Controls and East Penn are probably the 2 biggest players, I opted for an East Penn battery.


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Energizer as well or Enersys. I have always liked their batteries, I wish I could still get their Energizer Car Battery here locally but we can't. So a Johnson Control Walmart Everstart Maxx was the choice. Same bloody battery as so many others. Cracks me up when people think there really is all these different battery companies,lol.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

DeLander said:


> Wow. That's good lifetimes for batteries. Where do you live - what climate ?
> And how much was the one for the Taco ? I drive a Nissan Frontier so they're probably really similar batteries.


I live in west Tennessee. 90+ and humid as heck April - September; fairly mild winters but do get a snow or two yearly most of the time and an occasional ice storm. Odyssey Extreme group 31 is the biggest battery a Tacoma can fit and it was $378 plus tax. 1150cca 205ah reserve. I do have a noco charger mounted under the hood of my truck that is always connected to my fuse block that I hook up once every couple of weeks to every month to top it off overnight bc my truck has the “smart alternator”


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I find this really freaking cool and awesome personally


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Plus you have to remember depending on where you live there maybe a North Version or a South Version. Many companies do this because of the weather. Hence why mine says 65N instead of 65S.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I guess needless to say I’m sold on the TPPL batteries from odyssey and northstar... I swear by them


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow looks like commercial for Odyssey. Did not read all the comments around this but like so many of things in car audio some are subjective because they are a link in a long chain. One thing to consider no matter which battery you go with is knowing how to take care of your investment. Single or duel setups have different requirements but you should know that no matter what AGM battery you go with, never let your alternator charge it when it goes below 12.6 volts, use a CTEK charger. I have a Multi US 7002 that uses a comfort light to plug in the charger. Using this will extend the life of your battery no matter what brand of AGM you use. If you run down your AGM and use the alternator to recharge it you will damage it and shorten the life of the battery.

Personally I am a fan of XS Power. Between their AGM, Lithium and SuperBank Capacitors I think they have a great product. My next battery will be a Vintage V3400, one for the starter and the other for reserve.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve heard lots of good things about the XS so I bought a 16V and didn’t have great luck with it personally and yes I used regulation and charged to spec. It’s now on the shelf. Maybe I just got a bad one but that’s why I couldn’t recommend it personally


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought my northstar battery here:








Northstar AGM35


Group 34, Northstar battery, best, car audio battery, xs power, d3500, kinetic, optima, battery, car audio, juicebox, lithium




gpcaraudio.com





Free shipping, it showed up in a few days and its the best price and a great company to deal with.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

drphilb said:


> Wow looks like commercial for Odyssey. Did not read all the comments around this but like so many of things in car audio some are subjective because they are a link in a long chain. One thing to consider no matter which battery you go with is knowing how to take care of your investment. Single or duel setups have different requirements but you should know that no matter what AGM battery you go with, never let your alternator charge it when it goes below 12.6 volts, use a CTEK charger. I have a Multi US 7002 that uses a comfort light to plug in the charger. Using this will extend the life of your battery no matter what brand of AGM you use. If you run down your AGM and use the alternator to recharge it you will damage it and shorten the life of the battery.
> 
> Personally I am a fan of XS Power. Between their AGM, Lithium and SuperBank Capacitors I think they have a great product. My next battery will be a Vintage V3400, one for the starter and the other for reserve.


Why do you recommend CTEK over Noco? Any specific reason?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I bought my northstar battery here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s where I’ve bought my odyssey and Northstar from! I 2nd great place to buy from


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Okay so I have about an hour drive home and last night I was jamming pretty hard during my ride. This morning I go to start my car (2016 Mazda 6) and I get an error message about unable to recognize FOB. So I go inside and grab the spare. Same thing. Quick google search and check voltage only to find 8.5 volts. I hook the charger and it starts right up! Battery is an Interstate from Costco about a year old that was bought without the demands of a system.
> 
> So I'm thinking AGM and need size 35. Any thought's on these:
> 
> ...


Never had a problem with Optima Yellow Tops.


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Just looked up the Odyssey Extreme and here is the stats


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Here are the stats of the Vintage battery from XS Power, looks like XS came in a bit better


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Optima is made by Clarios formerly Johnson Controls. Every time we would sell one within a year it was coming back for warranty. And after seeing them cut in half...I could see why. Better off with an Odyssey or Northstar or XS.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

drphilb said:


> Here are the stats of the Vintage battery from XS Power, looks like XS came in a bit better
> 
> View attachment 285585


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

drphilb said:


> Just looked up the Odyssey Extreme and here is the stats
> View attachment 285584


Which odyssey is this?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’d agree the northstar odyssey and XS are the 3 top batteries to get but here is the specs on the group 31 I’m using and it was $378 plus tax when I bought it


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Clvol1255 said:


> Why do you recommend CTEK over Noco? Any specific reason?


I did not recommend CTEK over Noco. I was just stating that you need to ensure you maintain your battery. I like CTEK because it connects directly to their comfort light that monitors the voltage of the battery for you


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Clvol1255 said:


> Which odyssey is this?


*ODX-AGM34*


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

Clvol1255 said:


> I’d agree the northstar odyssey and XS are the 3 top batteries to get but here is the specs on the group 31 I’m using and it was $378 plus tax when I bought it


Here are the stats from XS Power for their 31 size battery, way expensive, I am curious who makes XS Power and what their manufacturing process is. They are AGM and it seems like Thin plate , I watched those videos and I must say Odyssey has a very good process TTPL seems like a better process than AGM, I am curious to know how XS puts their batteries together

By the way look into SuperBanks and don't waste your money on those other caps that come out of China and Mexico cus they are all crap


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

drphilb said:


> Here are the stats from XS Power for their 31 size battery, way expensive, I am curious who makes XS Power and what their manufacturing process is. They are AGM and it seems like Thin plate , I watched those videos and I must say Odyssey has a very good process TTPL seems like a better process than AGM, I am curious to know how XS puts their batteries together
> 
> By the way look into SuperBanks and don't waste your money on those other caps that come out of China and Mexico cus they are all crap
> 
> View attachment 285588


Yeah I’d say for abnormally large or an SPL XS makes a better performing battery than the odyssey with that CCA power but odyssey does quite a bit better in reserve hours. Which is great for camping, electronics and even listening to music with truck off. Odyssey/northstar is a great all around battery..
was just curious on the CTEK bc I’m trying to decide between them and redarc on my dc to dc charger when I go dual battery


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Lead-Acid Battery Manufacturers and Brand Names List 2022


Car & Deep Cycle battery hyperlinks to manufacturer's Web sites, brand names & private labeling, and replacement selectors & fitment guides.



jgdarden.com





That gets updated a lot. Check there for XS Power. Edit: Didn't search much but it isn't under XS Power that is for sure.

Also XS Power supposedly is made in Tennessee it looks like. Not sure who actually owns them though.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

They’re manufactured in Knoxville Tennessee and the reason that it’s very hard for me being a huge Tennessee fan and Tennessean my whole life saying I prefer odyssey or Northstar. It’s all on the experience I’ve had though and you can’t go wrong with an xs battery neither I had mine on a toter trailer gate so I was rough on it


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It's weird. I've seen a trash talk about Kinetik but I've had great luck with them. I had one sit on a shelf for 5 or 6 years then work in my blazer for 5 or 6 years. I used that brand in my spl vehicles for 15+ years with no premature deaths that I recall. Last year I switched to XS just because I think they look better with an obvious reputation of quality.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

How do I know if a battery is TPPL AGM or regular AGM?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Jaloosk said:


> How do I know if a battery is TPPL AGM or regular AGM?


It will say tppl and only Northstar and odyssey use that design/technology as far as I’ve seen


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> It's weird. I've seen a trash talk about Kinetik but I've had great luck with them. I had one sit on a shelf for 5 or 6 years then work in my blazer for 5 or 6 years. I used that brand in my spl vehicles for 15+ years with no premature deaths that I recall. Last year I switched to XS just because I think they look better with an obvious reputation of quality.


Same here. I’ve always ran kinetik and never had a problem. 

Recently I was on a budget for another car and instead of kinetik I went with mighty Max - direct from MM of course (I wouldn’t buy from Amazon).

I found out that MM and kinetik are made by the same Universal Power Group, and I was looking at their specs and they are identical across the board.

Anyways, I essentially ended up with a nice kinetik hc2000 from MM for half the price, sans the purple labeling.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Clvol1255 said:


> Which odyssey is this?













I ran one in a car once, and it was a Homeric epic getting home.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

DeLander said:


> Interesting topic.
> 
> Typically, how long do the expensive AGM batteries last ?



I've used both North Star & odyssey batteries. Expect at least 6 to 7 years of solid service. My odyssey after 7 years started to get weak. I currently have a North Star NSB-AGM24F in my TSX, It is 5 years old, the CCA rating is 840 new. I tested 2 weeks ago and the current CCA is 650 at 5 years old.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

The X2Power Premium AGM sold at battery plus are North Star batteries. X2Power Premium AGM BCI Group 24 Car and Truck Battery - SLI24AGMDP at Batteries Plus Bulbs


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Holmz said:


> View attachment 285609
> 
> 
> 
> I ran one in a car once, and it was a Homeric epic getting home.


I saw this picture on the front of the thread and I wanted to make this joke 

Beat me to it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

My interstate of wiring lol


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

That looks scary, not sure if IASSCA would pass that.... Hopefully you have fuses running 18 inches on each line. Why not bring one zero line back into a fused distribution block with one fuse near the battery -- Looks dangerous


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

I am currently running 2 Kinetik HC1800 PRO batteries that are 99 percent pure lead. So far no issues but like I mentioned you need to not have your alternator charge the batteries when they dip below 12.6


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

drphilb said:


> That looks scary, not sure if IASSCA would pass that.... Hopefully you have fuses running 18 inches on each line. Why not bring one zero line back into a fused distribution block with one fuse near the battery -- Looks dangerous










Oh I definitely don’t compete but I don’t feel it’s dangerous as I’ve got every single wire ran through the firewall protected and in lots of cases protected in the rear of the truck as well. I’ve got 2 12 slot blue sea systems fuse blocks nearly full of circuits with a breaker in the mix. Not just audio in this truck


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

RyuTsuiSen said:


> I saw this picture on the front of the thread and I wanted to make this joke
> 
> Beat me to it!


The Iliad jokes are harder to conjure...

It was not that funny when you have to push start the car yourself every time you need to start it. Some cars are difficult to push start on your own.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Here is a little better pic from firewall side. All wires under the hood have been first wrapped in high heat outdoor Tessa tape then wrapped in tech flex and anything near something that could potentially get warm it’s wrapped with design engineering inc foil wrap. Any wire that has a chance of being snagged I’ve also added apiece of glue sealed heat shrink for extra thickness. Safety was very much considered during the process. The shunt(which is negatively switched)for the ammeter is probably the least protected part of it. The alternator is even fused before it reaches the battery and everything coming off is also fused within 24” most within 6-12” not to mention the relays which are actually hanging on a step down relay holder which is very hard to tell in the pics. Before somebody mentions voltage drop from fusing. I have .003 voltage drop at my furthest component. Yes I’m a nerd, I’ve measured it. I am planning to install my redarc 40 amp dc to dc charger and go dual battery setup in the very near future as well. I’ve been trying to decide whether I want to actually use the redarc or get a CTEK but I’ve made up my mind now for Redarc. It’s about time especially since I’ve decided on class AB amplifiers now. Anyhow enough of the explanation I’m not worried about it being dangerous but thank you for looking out


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

ok think about having the tops of the Positive terminals covered to prevent any possibility of connecting with a metal object


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

So what's the consensus for the OP's Mazda? And at what point would you guys recommend a HO alternator? I ask because it's difficult to find one for Mazdas. Thanks!


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

All depends on how much bass you are running. I would do a big 4 upgrade before you invest in the cost of the alternator. How many amps does your stock one run?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Agree with drphil


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a build log going that highlights the big 4 upgrade if you want to check it out


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

The Italian said:


> So what's the consensus for the OP's Mazda? And at what point would you guys recommend a HO alternator? I ask because it's difficult to find one for Mazdas. Thanks!


Are there any indication that the system is not maintaining voltage?
Personally I would await indications of a need prior to changing it.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I would recommend a big 3-5 regardless of any signs from the alternator not maintaining voltage but that’s just me personally


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Clvol1255 said:


> I would recommend a big 3-5 regardless of any signs from the alternator not maintaining voltage but that’s just me personally


Yeah...
But in the context of limited funds or limited time, it also makes sense to address known issues before before "a making part of it" better... especially if that part will have no impact on the overall sound.

As the OP does not seem to know that aspect yet, it makes sense to go slowly there until they do know it.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I see what you’re saying but didn’t see where he mentioned limited funds and I was thinking a big 3-5 would cost less than a HO Alt upgrade plus would allow his current alt perform at optimal levels amongst the rest of the electrical system with the wiring upgrade.. everybody does things differently though and approach them their own way.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

drphilb said:


> I have a build log going that highlights the big 4 upgrade if you want to check it out


I'd like to see it if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

I found an alternator (if necessary). What was the verdict on the best battery for the OP's car? Mine is getting ready to go unfortunately.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Clvol1255 said:


> View attachment 285653
> Here is a little better pic from firewall side. All wires under the hood have been first wrapped in high heat outdoor Tessa tape then wrapped in tech flex and anything near something that could potentially get warm it’s wrapped with design engineering inc foil wrap. Any wire that has a chance of being snagged I’ve also added apiece of glue sealed heat shrink for extra thickness. Safety was very much considered during the process. The shunt(which is negatively switched)for the ammeter is probably the least protected part of it. The alternator is even fused before it reaches the battery and everything coming off is also fused within 24” most within 6-12” not to mention the relays which are actually hanging on a step down relay holder which is very hard to tell in the pics. Before somebody mentions voltage drop from fusing. I have .003 voltage drop at my furthest component. Yes I’m a nerd, I’ve measured it. I am planning to install my redarc 40 amp dc to dc charger and go dual battery setup in the very near future as well. I’ve been trying to decide whether I want to actually use the redarc or get a CTEK but I’ve made up my mind now for Redarc. It’s about time especially since I’ve decided on class AB amplifiers now. Anyhow enough of the explanation I’m not worried about it being dangerous but thank you for looking out


Must say this is clean and crazy at the same time !

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

The Italian said:


> I found an alternator (if necessary). What was the verdict on the best battery for the OP's car? Mine is getting ready to go unfortunately.


Well I’d just say imo Odyssey Extreme/NorthStar Pro/XS are all tied for 1st lol


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Ok a little update... so yesterday morning was when this happened. After jump starting I drove about an hour to work. At lunch had a couple of errands to run and the car started several times as normal. Then at the end of the day I go to start it and no bueno! Jumped it off again and went straight to Auto Zone and they tested the battery. Checked 100% and also checked alternator charging normal. So this morning fully expecting a dead battery again it starts right up. And again this evening too. So I’m kind of at a loss as to the problem...

In the meantime this thread has been most enlightening. Think I’ll go ahead and bite the bullet on the Odyssey and at the very least upgrade the oem grounds to zero gauge and possibly due the alternator to zero gauge too. Just need the KX2’s I have in the classifieds to sell to cover the cost!


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m really surprised they haven’t sold at that price and condition


----------



## drphilb (Oct 23, 2014)

The Italian said:


> I'd like to see it if you don't mind sharing?



You can find it by just clicking on my profile 
Genesis build log


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

@DaveG My son has this issue at times...it’s a bad transmission switch. Sometimes when the car is in “park” it doesn’t fully engage so he has to push forward on the gear selector to “force” it into park before the car will start.

funny enough, he drives a Mazda6 too!


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Jaloosk said:


> @DaveG My son has this issue at times...it’s a bad transmission switch. Sometimes when the car is in “park” it doesn’t fully engage so he has to push forward on the gear selector to “force” it into park before the car will start.
> 
> funny enough, he drives a Mazda6 too!


I wonder if that’s my issue too? Hasn’t done it since that 24 hour period last week - knock wood! And never did it before. Other than krappie rotors, mechanically it’s ran lock a clock. 97,000 miles. I have been looking for the odyssey battery that was recommended but hard to find. Corona?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

DaveG said:


> I wonder if that’s my issue too? Hasn’t done it since that 24 hour period last week - knock wood! And never did it before. Other than krappie rotors, mechanically it’s ran lock a clock. 97,000 miles. I have been looking for the odyssey battery that was recommended but hard to find. Corona?


Try www.gpcaraudio.com if you haven’t yet


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Ok a little update... so yesterday morning was when this happened. After jump starting I drove about an hour to work. At lunch had a couple of errands to run and the car started several times as normal. Then at the end of the day I go to start it and no bueno! Jumped it off again and went straight to Auto Zone and they tested the battery. Checked 100% and also checked alternator charging normal. So this morning fully expecting a dead battery again it starts right up. And again this evening too. So I’m kind of at a loss as to the problem...
> 
> In the meantime this thread has been most enlightening. Think I’ll go ahead and bite the bullet on the Odyssey and at the very least upgrade the oem grounds to zero gauge and possibly due the alternator to zero gauge too. Just need the KX2’s I have in the classifieds to sell to cover the cost!


Sounds like you either have a bad connection, a bad starter, or something going on with your ignition switch/circuit.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

drphilb said:


> You can find it by just clicking on my profile
> Genesis build log


Thank you! I went to the post and just started reading away earlier today... Forgot to say thanks.. Lol


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

DaveG said:


> I wonder if that’s my issue too? Hasn’t done it since that 24 hour period last week - knock wood! And never did it before. Other than krappie rotors, mechanically it’s ran lock a clock. 97,000 miles. I have been looking for the odyssey battery that was recommended but hard to find. Corona?


My sons car has 230,000 kms on it (143k miles), so it could be this. Definitely not a battery issue. Next time it happens, push the shifter forward more securely into Park and see if it starts then. If so, you’ll need a new switch.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

How many batteries have you put in it for those 97,000 miles?


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Jaloosk said:


> My sons car has 230,000 kms on it (143k miles), so it could be this. Definitely not a battery issue. Next time it happens, push the shifter forward more securely into Park and see if it starts then. If so, you’ll need a new switch.


Wife's avalon does this. Pretty common apparently, we turn the key to accessory and give the shifter a firm push to park from neutral and it'll start.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Clvol1255 said:


> How many batteries have you put in it for those 97,000 miles?


My son had his OEM Mazda battery replaced last year at 215,000km’s and 6+ years. No aftermarket audio system in the car. (Weird, huh??) I was impressed how long the Mazda battery lasted, especially in my climate. We usually only get 4-5 years out of a battery.


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

That’s impressive for an oem battery for sure


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Clvol1255 said:


> How many batteries have you put in it for those 97,000 miles?


Just one and that was 9/2019. After thinking about it I don’t think that’s my problem. I say this because the first incident I checked voltage and the battery only had 8.59volts. Don’t know...


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

If your current battery is sitting at or above 12.6v not running then it should be ok


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Okay don't know what caused my problem but I decide to changes batteries nevertheless. Searched high and low for the Odyssey 35-PC1400T and apparently it's made of unobtanium because no one and I mean no one has this battery in stock. So decided to go with the NorthStar AGM35. GP Car Audio had the best price and free shipping so that's where I purchased from... they were also recommended. Should be able to do some tuning now without fear of a dead battery. Thanks for the input. It was helpful in making my decision. Dave


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Can’t go wrong with the northstar they’re great batteries... if battery was indeed the issue you’ll be a happy tuner with that battery for a few years


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## OneLifeToLive (Dec 12, 2020)

Coolhand20th said:


> Okay as someone who worked in multiple auto parts stores and has seen the spec sheets on a lot of batteries I can tell you right now there is only 4 Battery companies in the US and 6 total in the World.
> 
> There is only 4 battery companies in the US and 6 total worldwide. You would be surprised who makes what batteries. A lot of them are the exact same just a different label on them. Put it this way...people see Walmart Batteries in their Everstart Maxx line and think "oh its garbage it is a Walmart"...Nope made by Johnson Controls as is a ton of other batteries. I have 3 years on my 65N which is for North as they have a S for South and warmer climates...and in 3 years in -20 degrees I can go out there and start it up without an issue. It doesn't struggle, it doesn't start slow vs the Interstate that was brand new in there. Yes there is different levels and the cheaper ones don't get as good of quality components but overall 4 makers in the US and 6 total in the World.
> 
> Also someone else I know on another forum asked me this as well and this was my response to it.





Clvol1255 said:


> View attachment 286725




I love Odyssey batteries. 
My 2nd choice is lead acid Deka/East Penn, and whatever their TOTL unit is named at the time. 
I usually get 10-12 years out of the Deka unit when I pull once a year and leave them on a Battery Tender for a few days while I am away.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

OneLifeToLive said:


> ...
> I usually get 10-12 years out of the Deka unit
> ...


Phonetically speaking… “Decade” sounds like “deka’aid”.
(WTF)




OneLifeToLive said:


> I love Odyssey batteries.
> …


The Odyssey battery, had me on a Homeric epic… where it is took me ages to get home.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Phonetically speaking… “Decade” sounds like “deka’aid”.
> (WTF)
> 
> 
> ...


Well isn’t this just a geographical oddity? 200 miles from everywhere…


----------

